# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ابعد عني حبكـ كان وهمـ مجنني ..}،،pic

## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد..*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*{أقدم بين ايديكمـ صور جديده ..*
*من جهدي ولاجلكم وضعتها هنا..}*



 





















 
*اتمنى تناال اعجابكمــ*
*وتكون افضل من قبلــ*
*رأيكمـ يهمني بتفاصيلهـ ..*

*لكمـ اعذب التحايـاآآ*
*شـــــــــذى* 
 :embarrest:  :noworry: 
*عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر..*

----------


## hope

*مره حلوووه*

*بس لو حفظتيهم بصيغه jpeg* 
*على اساس تطلع الصوره صافيه* 
*و التأثير لا يخرب الدقه*

*تسلم الأيادي شذى*
*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه*

*بحراره ننتظر جديدك* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرررهـ ح ـلوووين ونـ ع ـومييين بـ ش ـكل ..


لك تـ س ـلم هـآلديااات غ ـنآآآتو ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـآآآفيه ..


إن ش ـآء الله دووم هـآلتقدم ..






دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم و الرحمهــ 
  
مرره حلوينـ 
مجهود كتيير حلو تسلمي خيتو 

انتظر جديدكِ المبدع هناً ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مره حلوووه* 
> *بس لو حفظتيهم بصيغه jpeg* 
> *على اساس تطلع الصوره صافيه* 
> *و التأثير لا يخرب الدقه* 
> *تسلم الأيادي شذى*
> *ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه* 
> *بحراره ننتظر جديدك*  
> *دمتي بخير*



*هلا هوبي*
*يسلم قلبج غناااتي ع التشريف الحلووو*
*شاكرة لج النصيحه ومرة ثانيه اسويهاا*
*ماانحرم من جمال التوااصل*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*مره روعهـ تسلمي عللمجهود

::

موفقينـ*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

رررررررررروعه

مجهود طيب منك يالغاليه

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مرررهـ ح ـلوووين ونـ ع ـومييين بـ ش ـكل .. 
> 
> لك تـ س ـلم هـآلديااات غ ـنآآآتو .. 
> 
> وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـآآآفيه .. 
> 
> إن ش ـآء الله دووم هـآلتقدم .. 
> 
> 
> ...



*شوق المحبه..*
*يسلم عمرج خيتووو ع التوااجد الرائع..*
*لاحرمت حلو التواصل..*
*دمتي بعين المولى..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*يعطيش الف عآفيه شذووي ،،*

*مجهود نعًوم ،،*

*تسلم لنآ الإيدين القميله =) ،،*

*لآتحرمينآ جديدش ،،*

*سي يو*

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووو شذووي لطشت هذول :toung: 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## حلاالكون

*شذى تسلم يمناااااك*
*رررررروووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــه<<<<<مو غريبه عليك (* _ ^)*
*موفقه؛؛؛؛؛؛؛*
**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلآم عليكم و الرحمهــ
> 
>   
> مرره حلوينـ 
> مجهود كتيير حلو تسلمي خيتو  
> 
> انتظر جديدكِ المبدع هناً ^^



*مـوهبـهـ ،،*
*اشكر زيارتكِ الراقيه هنا،،*
*لاحرمت طلتكِ الاحلى،،*
*تحيااتي،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مره روعهـ تسلمي عللمجهود*
> 
> *::*
> 
> *موفقينـ*



*الاروع تناثر زهوركِ بمتصفحي,,*
*زهرة البنفسج,,*
*لاخلا من هيك اشراقه,,*
*دمتي بـود,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> رررررررررروعه
> 
> مجهود طيب منك يالغاليه
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه



ملكة القلوب ...
شااكرة لكِ تعطير موضوعي ...
مانحرم من مرور طيب...
تحياتي...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مرآحب ،،*
> 
> *يعطيش الف عآفيه شذووي ،،* 
> *مجهود نعًوم ،،* 
> *تسلم لنآ الإيدين القميله =) ،،* 
> *لآتحرمينآ جديدش ،،* 
> 
> *سي يو*



 
*كروزتي الحلووة:*
*يعافيكِ ربي خيه ع التنوير الحلوو..*
*لاعدمت مروركِ اللطيف..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## فرح

حــــــــركــــــــااااات حلوووووه
شذاااااوي حبيبتي
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
جهوووود رااائعه 
ننتظر روووعة جديييدك 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## أموله

**


* اندمجتًٍَِ  هـآذيًٍَِ الصورهًٍَِِ بالًٍَِروعًٍَِـه والرومنسًٍَِيه  <~~ بيجيهـًٍَِآ كفًٍِ الفيلسوفهٍَِ*


*يسلموًٍَِ اأبدًٍَِآآآع لـًٍَِآمنتهىًٍَِ ~*

----------


## noor al zahra

_يسلمو_

_بنتظار جديدك_

_تحيتي_

_noor al zahra_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> حــــــــركــــــــااااات حلوووووه
> 
> شذاااااوي حبيبتي
> تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
> جهوووود رااائعه 
> ننتظر روووعة جديييدك 
> دمتِ بالحب والموووده



 

*الاحلى تعطيركِ صفحتي يااغلى فرح*
*ربي يسلم هالطله وصاحبتها*
*دوووم تنورينا في موضوعاتي*
*دمتي بحب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلمووو شذووي لطشت هذول
> تحياتي لكِ



 
*يسلم عمركِ موني ع الاشرااقه الحلوة*
*حلال عليكِ هم وغيررهم*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من تواصلكِ*
*دمتي بـهناء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *شذى تسلم يمناااااك*
> *رررررروووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــه<<<<<مو غريبه عليك (* _ ^)*
> *موفقه؛؛؛؛؛؛؛*
> **



*حلا الكوون*
*اخجلتيني حقااا ..لكن الارووع يبقى تواجدكِ*
*لااعدمت حلو المرور*
*دمتي بسلامـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ماشاء الله ... 
الصوور روووعة والتأثير علهم جداً مميز ... 

عجبوني لابعد الحدوووود ... 

غاليتي شذى الزهراء..

أشتقتُ لأن أترك لي بصمة بين مساحاتكِ الراقية ...


..أُحيي فيك روحكِ المُحلقة في سماء الابداع... 
واتمنى لكِ التقدم في جزيل العطاء.. 

سلمت راحة يديكِ النابضتين بكل إحساس.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> **
> 
> 
> *اندمجتًٍَِ هـآذيًٍَِ الصورهًٍَِِ بالًٍَِروعًٍَِـه والرومنسًٍَِيه  <~~ بيجيهـًٍَِآ كفًٍِ الفيلسوفهٍَِ*
> 
> 
> *يسلموًٍَِ اأبدًٍَِآآآع لـًٍَِآمنتهىًٍَِ ~*



*اموله...*
*تواجدكِ هو الاحلى وكلامك حلووو*
*لاعدمت التشريف الجميل بصفحتي*
*ودي لكــِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> _يسلمو_
> 
> _بنتظار جديدك_ 
> _تحيتي_ 
> 
> _noor al zahra_



 
*نور الزهراء..*
*يسلم قلبكِ خيتووو ..*
*شاكره المرور الطيب..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماشاء الله ... 
> الصوور روووعة والتأثير علهم جداً مميز ... 
> 
> عجبوني لابعد الحدوووود ... 
> 
> غاليتي شذى الزهراء.. 
> أشتقتُ لأن أترك لي بصمة بين مساحاتكِ الراقية ... 
> 
> ..أُحيي فيك روحكِ المُحلقة في سماء الابداع... 
> ...



غاليتي دمعه على السطور
المميز هو نور اطلالتكِ ع متصفحي المتواضع
اشكر تواصلكِ الذي له رونق جميل
لاحرمت تناثر حروفكِ في موضوعي
دمتي بحمى الجليل
ودي لكِ

----------

